# lINKSYS WRK54G INSTALLER



## dcoahran (Sep 24, 2008)

I got a used Linksys WRK54G router but no installation CD. Where can I get the CD or better, download the installer?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Google, linksys wrk54g drivers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need any drivers for that router, and using their software will just confuse things.

Please tell us exactly what make/model modem you have, and are you planning wired or wireless connections?


----------



## CLEERE (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a the same problem!!!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi CLEERE - We'll be glad to assist you, please create your own Thread this is a 2008 Thread and it is time to Close. Thanks.


CLEERE said:


> I have a the same problem!!!!!


----------

